
The Best Interface Is No Interface - fsaezc
Long time ago I read the book &quot;The Best Interface is No Interface&quot; by Golden Krishna.<p>I wanted to start the discussion on how do we see Augmented Reality being part of our day-to-day...<p>We see these ridiculous headsets like Microsoft Hololens and I wonder if you&#x27;re going to wake up and put one of those to walk around your home.<p>It sounds counterintuitive to add a layer of interface thinking that the future will be interface-less.<p>Question is: Do you see yourself wearing those helmets in your home?
======
hmelot
No way!

